# Rosin in LS



## MsSharLee (Jul 6, 2012)

I saw the comments about Rosin in LS but my search for a place to buy Rosin came up empty. I did find Powdered Rosin at Dick Blick Art Supplies 

http://www.dickblick.com/products/powdered-rosin/#description

Is this the same thing? If not can someone point me in the right direction?

~Sharon


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

same stuff.  some are harvested and some are from manufacturing by-products.  what are you using it for?


----------



## Loolee (Jul 6, 2012)

MsSharLee said:
			
		

> I saw the comments about Rosin in LS but my search.....



Where is this thread?  I can't find it!


----------



## MsSharLee (Jul 6, 2012)

whs said:
			
		

> same stuff.  some are harvested and some are from manufacturing by-products.  what are you using it for?



I want to use it in Liquid Soap


----------



## MsSharLee (Jul 6, 2012)

Loolee said:
			
		

> MsSharLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did a search for "rosin" and several threads came up.  I was reading here, on other forums and on the internet ...


----------



## Lindy (Jul 7, 2012)

When you are referring to rosin are you meaning pine tar which is also referred to as rosin?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

MsSharLee said:
			
		

> whs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh neat!


----------

